# '04 "Stoneheaven" Review



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

I received a sample from Mister Moo, one of the finest & most generous cows on this board.

Enjoy the cell phone pics.

Pre-light aroma & appearance: Jet black just like fresh Stoney, some crystalization here & there. Smells like dark choclate, with some type of liquor smell as well, the words "rich" & "full" come to mind. Smells nothing like other VA/Burs I've had, probably due to some kind of casing. I dunno what they use, but I like it.










I'm smoking it in my Cellini, fully rubbed out. I let it dry on the counter for about an hour, it was fairly moist.










to be continued.....


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

opcorn:


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Jack Straw said:


> opcorn:


Uh huh. And if he doesn't like it he can send it right back, too. opcorn:

(I wonder why he's ruining it by drying it out. Guess he didn't get the memo from Esoterica.)


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Mister Moo said:


> Uh huh. And if he doesn't like it he can send it right back, too. opcorn:
> 
> (I wonder why he's ruining it by drying it out. Guess he didn't get the memo from Esoterica.)


You don't dry yours? :hmm:

Anyway, back from a very cold bowl.




























Well, it lit well & burned all the way down with no re-lights, just a small amount of dottle left. It burned pretty slowly, even though I rubbed it out very finely, about an hour for a small bowl. It had a musty aroma, just a hint of sweetness, again almost a liquor like aroma, very intoxicating (pun intended). More Burley than Virginia, so if you're not a fan of Burley you probably won't like it.

I enjoyed it thoroughly. If you're a fan of VA/Burs, I can't think of a better smoke. It lives up to it's reputation as being awesome, especially after just 6 short years of aging.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Jeff, great review and I love the Trooper hat.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

A little pinch of rabbit hair in a bowl adds a lot, they say. 

I really like the stuff, C'man. Glad it suited you. If it came down to only one thing for the rest of my pipe-days I'd probably pick Stonehaven. The '04 will be gone in afew months so I'll start up on a large batch of '06 - that'll last a year or two. Four or more years of age doesn't hurt the stuff.

And you need to fill your gas tank if you don't want to ice the fuel line.


----------



## lestrout (Dec 10, 2007)

common - I sure like your pipe. Who's the carver?

hp
les


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Great review! Nice hat! 

What Moo is referring to is that in certain circles (very much cloak and dagger), some prefer Stonehaven on the moist side compared to other flakes. Myself I do dry it somewhat since it comes sopping wet, but not for very long.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

indigosmoke said:


> Jeff, great review and I love the Trooper hat.


I always thought those hats were kind of dorky. Until I moved to the wilds of Eastern Oregon and started wearing one!


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

A few years ago those were THE winter hat to have in Manhattan, all the fashionistas were wearing them with their chic outfits, although not with such cozy looking fur. Just did a search, Christian Dior and Coach both made a model!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Jack Straw said:


> Great review! Nice hat!


+1

Here's a total newb question for you guys. What if any come close to Stoneheaven?


----------



## Coffee-Cup (Jan 26, 2010)

Jack Straw said:


> Great review! Nice hat!
> 
> What Moo is referring to is that in certain circles (very much cloak and dagger), some prefer Stonehaven on the moist side compared to other flakes. Myself I do dry it somewhat since it comes sopping wet, but not for very long.


Andrew! Did you change your avatar? Now to track you down I will have to look for Abe Lincoln and a bear.:hmm: In reference to Stonehaven I enjoy it folded and stuffed; I love this tobacco.:yo:


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

SmoknTaz said:


> +1
> 
> Here's a total newb question for you guys. What if any come close to Stoneheaven?


I think it's kind of out there all alone.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Coffee-Cup said:


> Andrew! Did you change your avatar? Now to track you down I will have to look for Abe Lincoln and a bear.:hmm: In reference to Stonehaven I enjoy it folded and stuffed; I love this tobacco.:yo:


Yes, I decided Abe Lincoln riding a roaring grizzly bear, while brandishing a copy of the emancipation proclamation and an assault rifle was too funny to pass up. :lol: We'll see how long it lasts. The full size image is here btw: http://img137.imageshack.us/img137/3750/abelincolnonabear1wrrd0.jpg


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Mister Moo said:


> I think it's kind of out there all alone.


Thanks Moo! :yo:


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Mister Moo said:


> A little pinch of rabbit hair in a bowl adds a lot, they say.
> 
> I really like the stuff, C'man. Glad it suited you. If it came down to only one thing for the rest of my pipe-days I'd probably pick Stonehaven. The '04 will be gone in afew months so I'll start up on a large batch of '06 - that'll last a year or two. Four or more years of age doesn't hurt the stuff.
> 
> And you need to fill your gas tank if you don't want to ice the fuel line.





Jack Straw said:


> Great review! Nice hat!
> 
> What Moo is referring to is that in certain circles (very much cloak and dagger), some prefer Stonehaven on the moist side compared to other flakes. Myself I do dry it somewhat since it comes sopping wet, but not for very long.





indigosmoke said:


> Jeff, great review and I love the Trooper hat.


I get made fun of for my hat on a regular basis, I don't care though, it's sooooooo warm.

I tried it straight from the baggie today, I like it way better dried out.

Sounds like you're pretty well set for a while Dan, I checked my last jar tonight & it looks like it's already getting some crystal-stuff after less than a year. Hopefully I can hold off for a while. This stuff better come back pretty soon.



lestrout said:


> common - I sure like your pipe. Who's the carver?
> 
> hp
> les


It's an Italian made pipe, marked Cellini. One of my many e-bay estate finds, I'm pretty sure it was less than $10.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

commonsenseman said:


> I get made fun of for my hat on a regular basis, I don't care though, it's sooooooo warm.


I wasn't making fun. I really do like it.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

I like it too. I have one in red plaid.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

indigosmoke said:


> I wasn't making fun. I really do like it.





Jack Straw said:


> I like it too. I have one in red plaid.


You gentlemen, have excellent taste! ipe:


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

I have the Russian Army version - quite warm.


----------



## Coffee-Cup (Jan 26, 2010)

Jeff (Commonsenseman)! Your hat does look warm and I sure could have used it when I lived in Massachusetts; I was always cold.:shocked: I had always thought that I would never wear "long johns" but I sure did with a flannel shirt, heavy coat and scarf, but I could never get my head warm.:nod: Your winter climate is beautiful, but I can definitely appreciate how cold it can get.eep:


----------

